# OBS Voicemeeter Integration



## ZoBro23 (Sep 19, 2021)

ZoBro23 submitted a new resource:

OBS Voicemeeter Integration - An application to integrate OBS and Voicemeeter using your voice, keyboard shortcuts and more!



> *OBS Voicemeeter Integration*
> _An application to integrate OBS and Voicemeeter using your voice, keyboard shortcuts and more!_
> 
> Okay, so let me get this straight. This is not a plugin. It's not even an application with a proper UI. Then why bother? Well, don't ask me. You're the one who's here!
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ZoBro23 (Oct 21, 2021)

ZoBro23 updated OBS Voicemeeter Integration with a new update entry:

Version 1.2.0



> Many new features! Looking forward to making this application better...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ch3w0n1t (Feb 25, 2022)

If you have to shut voicemeter down before using OBS, or are having troubles with integration. Then you have not installed things in the correct order.

First install voicemeter;
Then install your audio devices;
Then set your voicemeter up to recognise all your devices;
then install OBS and set it's audio inputs/outputs.

The only addition you may need, also available from VBaudio, is virtual cables and/or the ASIO bridge. These also need to be installed before your audio devices.

I've been streaming for 3 years with voicemeter. Have used StreamlabsOBS, OBSLive, and OBS Studio. All work perfectly when setup like this.


----------



## ZoBro23 (Feb 25, 2022)

Ch3w0n1t said:


> If you have to shut voicemeter down before using OBS, or are having troubles with integration. Then you have not installed things in the correct order.
> 
> First install voicemeter;
> Then install your audio devices;
> ...


Thanks for the help, I'm sure others would appreciate it. If you have any feedbacks on my plugin, please do let me know!


----------

